
Coming to U.S. For Baby, and Womb to Carry It: Foreign Couples (2014) - davidf18
https://www.nytimes.com/2014/07/06/us/foreign-couples-heading-to-america-for-surrogate-pregnancies.html
======
davidf18
The article discusses surrogacy in the US which is one of the few countries
where it is legal. It mentions 3 potential mothers: egg donor, surrogate, and
the mother rearing the child. But with today's technology, mitochondrial DNA
can come from a separate maternal donor as well, so in theory 3 biology
mothers are possible as well as a different mother rearing the child.

